# Projekt: 'Pimp my Islabikes Cnoc 14"'



## tripletschiee (17. Juli 2012)

Und das nächste Projekt ist am Laufen. 
Nach der erfolgreichen Verschlankung des 'Islabikes Beinn 20" small' von meinem Älteren, kommt nun das (vom Älteren abgelegte) Cnoc 14" für meinem Jüngeren dran.
Damit lassen sich zwei Dinge 'erschlagen":
1) Papa's Gewichtsfetischismus wird befriedigt. 
2) Das Rad wird ein wenig aufgehübscht und 'riecht' somit für den Jüngeren nicht mehr ganz so nach abgelegt/vererbt.

Hier die Ausgangsbasis: Islabikes Cnoc 14" (Baujahr 2010), nackt, alles original, außer Klingel und Schwalbe Big Apple 14 x 2.00" Bereifung.
Gewicht: *7,38kg*.





Gehen tut hier definitiv was:

So sind die Kurbeln sauschwer (748 Gramm für die Kurbeleinheit inkl. Kettenblatt und Bashguard). 
Das Innenlager (ein Lager mit offenen Kugellagern zum Kontern) besteht auch komplett aus Stahl (306 Gramm).
Die Kette ist auch nicht das leichteste auf dem Markt.
Der Lenker besteht auch aus Stahl (das dürfte wohl das schwierigsten sein, hier eine Alternative zu finden).
Schrauben, Schrauben, Schrauben,...
Die Achsen der Naben sind auch Vollstahl.
etc., etc.

Ziel ist diesesmal eine ordentliche 6 vor dem Komma.
Ich werde berichten.

Gruß aus MUC;
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

vielleicht der hier?

und mit 450 mm





Merek aus der Bucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> vielleicht der hier?
> 
> und mit 450 mm
> 
> Merek aus der Bucht...



Das Problem ist, daß beim Cnoc 14 der Lenker so eine Art BMX-Lenker ist. Kurzer Vorbau und hoher Lenker. Ich schreib mal Islabikes an, ob die einen Alu-Lenker übrig haben...


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juli 2012)

Laßt "die Spiele" beginnen ... 

1) *Innenlager*: Stronglight Titan; 110m Breite
Ersparnis: 123 Gramm




2) *Kette*: Taya 408-FS Flight Single Alpha
Ersparnis: 51 Gramm




3) *Freilaufritzel*: Dicta, 18 Zähne, für schmale 2/23" Ketten
Ersparnis: 12 Gramm




Das gute Teil mußte ran, wegen ... Punkt 2.  Die Taya-Kette war zu schmal für das verbaute Ritzel. Das war für 1/8" Ketten, das neue Freilaufritzel ist für schmälere 3/32" Ketten.

4) *Kurbeln*: Shimano FC-M730, gekürzt auf 90mm, Spécialités TA Zephyr Kettenblatt 33Z, KCNC Kettenblattschrauben
Ersparnis: 404 Gramm (!)




Das macht eine Gesamtersparnis von *590 Gramm*, nur am Antrieb!  Das Radgewicht sinkt somit auf *6,79kg*! 

So sieht das ganze jetzt erst einmal aus:


.

.

.

.

.



Demnächst geht es weiter .....

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

year endlich noch ein Bekloppter  Bisher alles coole Sachen.
Beim Lenker ist das aber bestimmt kein Problem. An unserem CNOC16 ist der auch kein Problem. Komm vorbei und probiers aus


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2012)

Schicker Antrieb, mal wieder, Gerhard!

Beim Lenker kommt es drauf an, ob du willst, dass dein Sohn aufrecht sitzen soll beim fahren Lernen oder ob er schon leicht nach vorn gebeugt sitzen darf. Wenn letzteres, kannst du solch einen Lenker wie den von Y.G nehmen, der gleich ein Pfund (!!!!) weniger auf die Waage bringt. Muss man halt andere Sachen (Bremsgriffe) noch anpassen.


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juli 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Muss man halt andere Sachen (Bremsgriffe) noch anpassen.



...und am besten einen steileren Vorbau, wie z.B den SQLab 836 um den Lenker doch wieder etwas höher zu bekommen, was dann aber wieder eine Reduzierhülse erfordert, wegen 1" vs 1 1/8" Gabelschaft, wobei dann die obere Klemmschraube wegen des größeren Klemmbereichs eigentlich eher die Reduzierhülse klemmt, als den Gabelschaft, was aber erfahrungsgemäß kein Problem ist usw... ;-) 





...wobei ich beim 14er den geringeren Durchmesser der CNOC-Lenker im Griffbereich (19mm) echt noch zu schätzen gewusst habe, soweit ich mich erinnere. Insofern macht so einer Lenkeraktion vielleicht doch eher erst am 16er "Sinn". ;-)  ...Kommt halt auch auf die Größe der Hände des Nachwuchses an.


----------



## tripletschiee (19. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal das Bild für das Schraubentuning fertig gemacht.

5) *Schrauben*: Tausch gegen Aluschrauben
Ersparnis: 71 Gramm




Damit steigt die Gewichtsreduktion auf *661 Gramm*, das Bikegewicht sinkt somit auf (rechnerisch) *6,72kg*. 
Die Ultimate Support Waage zeigt sogar 6,71kg. 




Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (19. Juli 2012)

fehlt nicht mehr viel zu unserem CNOC16


----------



## tripletschiee (30. Juli 2012)

So, das Thema Lenker ist geklärt:



.

.

.





6) *Lenker*: Tausch gegen Alulenker
Ersparnis: 235 Gramm 




Jetzt ist die Gesamtersparnis auf *896 Gramm* gestiegen!  Somit steht das Gesamtgewicht bei (rechnerischen) *6,484kg*. Die Ultimate Support Waage zeigt schon 6,47kg an! 




Es wird immer besser .... 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

Hi,
habe ein gebrauchtes CNOC14 gekauft, noch mit Stahllenker.
Wo hast du den Alulenker her bekommen?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollo13 (7. September 2012)

Die neue Version soll stock 5.68 kg wiegen. 
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc14.html

Was damit wohl noch zu machen ist...


----------



## tripletschiee (7. September 2012)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Die neue Version soll stock 5.68 kg wiegen.
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc14.html
> 
> Was damit wohl noch zu machen ist...



Arrrrggghhhhh.....   

ISLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Minus 1,7kg ist der Hammer!!!! dann sind meine Tuning-Bemühungen ja (fast) vergebens..... Naja.....

gehen wird da nicht mehr viel! Schrauben (Titan, Alu), Innenlager (Titan), Kette, Bremsen/Hebel (eventuell). Auf unter 5 wird man sicherlich nicht kommen! Aebr ich laß mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## Nussketier (15. September 2012)

Wir haben seit heute auch ein gebrauchtes CNOC 14". Ist schon mal ein richtig cooles Gerät.
Das Projekt find ich krass, vor allem das mit den Kurbeln find ich mega!

Wo hast du denn den Lenker her bzw. was für ein Modell ist das?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Mamara (15. September 2012)

Neuerer Isla-Lenker vom neueren Modell.


----------



## Gockel (18. September 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Was sind da für Naben drin? So schmalere, ca. 74 mm Breite wie bei den DAHON-Klappdingern?


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2012)

Sind um 85mm breit, zumindest bei den alten Modellen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7762247&postcount=176


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

